# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  http://www.weather-android.com/

## unituz

Animated Weather Free для Android – Бесплатный реалистичный анимированный видео прогноз погоды для Android.
Видео эффекты снега, дождя и облачности дают точное и верное ощущение погоды за окном более чем в +50.000 городах мира.

Почувствуй реальную погоду!

    * New! Виджет
    * Анимированный прогноз погоды на день. Видеоэффекты.
    * Прогноз погоды на 4+ дней.
    * Полноэкранный пальцеориентированный интерфейс.
    * Детальный прогноз погоды на день. Утро. День. Вечер. Ночь.
    * Установка и смена фоновой картинки.
    * Обновление прогноза только по Wi-Fi и не обновлять по 3G
    * Рекламный баннер в программе.

http://www.weather-android.com/

Video:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KY9qkmzbBy4
Keywords:кряк кейгены таблетки лекарства варез патчи Animated Weather Pro .apk full

----------

